# Game #7: Kings (2-4) @ Lakers (2-4)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 11 November 2012
2130H EST
Local Channel: TWC Sportsnet, CSCA
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Kings
G Thomas| G Evans | C Hayes | F Thompson | F Johnson

@

Lakers
G Blake | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: Kings (2-4) @ Lakers (2-4)*

If we play with the same effort as tonight, we'll crush them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It all matters which DeMarcus Cousins decides to show up, whether we win by 10 or by 30.

But I am now happily confident the real Lakers have now shown up. Looking forward to Nash's return.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

A win's almost a guarantee as long as we play defense with effort like tonight's.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Steve Nash Injury Update*. :sigh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

When we switch Howard onto Cousins its gonna be easy pickings Cousins is gonna torture Gasol. but grow frustrated against Howard otherwise if we play with energy which I expect we should win and start to gain momentum.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Two worst teams in the West going at it!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't even know we were playing tonight. Hopefully we can replicate what we did to Golden State.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke said:


> I didn't even know we were playing tonight. Hopefully we can replicate what we did to Golden State.


Game is tomorrow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That explains it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo*
> 
> Kings’ DeMarcus Cousins suspended 2 games without pay for confronting Spurs announcer Sean Elliot in a hostile manner after game Friday._





> _*demarcus cousins ‏@boogiecousins*
> 
> Wow ...._


He's out for tonight's game. Lakers romp.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks for him. Great for us.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight needs to put up 20/20 tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad I can watch this game knowing it won't end in a tie.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> He's out for tonight's game. Lakers romp.


Yey!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers lose this game and they need to fire Dwight Howard.

Would we be the first team in NBA history to be sub 500 after 7 games with 3 victories by 20 or more?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go! Good luck, Lakers!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris sighting. :uhoh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Man I've been impressed by Morris. He looks better than Blake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Hill's energy. Morris looks to be getting better every game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Man I've been impressed by Morris. *He looks better than Blake.*


The bolded part is a 54 m.p.h. curve ball that didn't break...just too easy.

I'll let someone else hit it 530 feet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bickerstaff plays Kobe at the 3 the first time all year and doesn't have Jamison in as the first forward off the bench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Two monster blocks by Jamison in back to back games!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great play by Jamison there.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Salmons still alive! mg:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Chick Hayes is owning Dwight. Pau usually dominates Hayes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Blake's back.


----------



## riokwok1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

lakers offensive is too crowded. kobe and gasol need to improve their 3 point shot , and give howard the space


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

riokwok1234 said:


> lakers offensive is too crowded. kobe and *gasol* need to improve their 3 point shot , and give howard the space


Kobe's shooting 44% from three this year and Pau? Pau?! Are you serious? llullz


----------



## riokwok1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cajon said:


> Kobe's shooting 44% from three this year and Pau? Pau?! Are you serious? llullz


i think pau can shoot 3 , and he can give a big space for howard

of course this just my opinion


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Solid first half.



riokwok1234 said:


> i think pau can shoot 3 , and he can give a big space for howard
> 
> of course this just my opinion


He can shoot the three but he shouldn't. Over a half of his overall FGAs (49 out of 85) are jump shoots and he's sucking shooting 28.6%.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The dreaded 3rd quarter. Ugh!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The ball's trolling Kobe tonight. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the alley, MWP with the oop!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did you see metta catch a two handed lob???


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

ermahgerd! MWP! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

2 straight TOs for Hill. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris to Pau then Pau to Morris. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn, MWP! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta's shot's as crazy as he is. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch us blow the lead in 5 mins. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sloppy play.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta out in 50 sec. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight just can't pull off the headband look. I hope this is a one-time thing for Veteran's Day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just realized Kobe has 0 turnovers tonight. That's a rare feat, no?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The secret weapon: Chris Duhon. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Dwight just can't pull off the headband look. I hope this is a one-time thing for Veteran's Day.


Yeah. I believe it's a one time thing.



Basel said:


> I just realized Kobe has 0 turnovers tonight. That's a rare feat, no?


Yeah. It's like he either commits too many TOs or doesn't at all. llullz


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Duhon (those Duke teams were classic). Darius Morris is making us all look like fools. I never expected this amount of production from him.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pass by Dwight. He's a much better passer than Drew.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> I've always been a fan of Duhon (those Duke teams were classic). Darius Morris is making us all look like fools. I never expected this amount of production from him.


Well, aside from the athleticism, he always had it (potential) in him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What happens when Nash gets back? Does Morris get 0 minutes because of Steve Blake?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> Great pass by Dwight. He's a much better passer than Drew.


Yeah. An aspect of his game he improved last year.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> What happens when Nash gets back? Does Morris get 0 minutes because of Steve Blake?


I hope not but Blake's been playing great too so it's definitely a dilemna. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks' proving Brown right in benching him. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe, MWP and Pau back in?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't mind when the starters are put back in. It's to prove a point to the bench that if they don't play well, even in a blowout, they will be taken out. It'll make them better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmer Fredette is on fire.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

It's raining jumpers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And of course I jinxed Kobe as he now has two turnovers.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> I don't mind when the starters are put back in. It's to prove a point to the bench that if they don't play well, even in a blowout, they will be taken out. It'll make them better.


Yeah. I agree to a degree. Phil method of leaving them out their to learn on their own's still in me, I guess.



Basel said:


> Jimmer Fredette is on fire.


Everybody's on fire. llullz


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm gonna miss Bickerstaff. The guy is awesome. Much respect.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke said:


> Dwight needs to put up 20/20 tonight.


Close enough. 23/18.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Earl Clark is getting in on the scoring!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Holy shit!! A winning streak!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for Lakers tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Next is our biggest challenge so far in San Antonio.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great win!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Have a great night, guys! Peace out!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Kobe on Bickerstaff: "He's good. He's getting the f--- out of the way."
> https://twitter.com/ArashMarkazi/status/267863827788468224


Um...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Are you kidding me? No way even Kobe is that ****ing (hopefully the filter caught that) stupid?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Close enough. 23/18.


Good enough for me.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you kidding me? No way even Kobe is that ****ing (hopefully the filter caught that) stupid?


The media is going to blow this out of proportion. I think what Kobe meant is that Bickerstaff doesn't micro-manage the team. He trusts the guys enough to step aside and let them do their thing, whereas Brown was always talking, talking, talking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's how I took it. I thought it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Basel said:


> That's how I took it. I thought it was pretty obvious.


Yeah, I never really though any differently until Jamel's post. That being said, who needs Phil is the coach just has to get the **** out of the way? Kidding of course...


----------

